# Santee ???



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Any input on the Santee skiff. I was looking at the Riverhawk B60, but looks like they have closed the doors. I got a package put together. boat, trolling motor, 9.9hp tahatsu and trailer for $6900.
Wanting to ditch the canoe and Honda 2.3. 
Mostly will be fishing Lake Lanier (week days low traffic) and electric only waters. I fish alone 90% of the time. Wife and daughter grab a ride on occasion.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

https://bigfranksoutdoors.com/boats/santee/
Sorry did not post a link


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

They don't seem to get much love here, but they are pretty well built for what they are. Not as many options as a Gheenoe, but personally I think the layup quality is a bit better.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Big Frank carries a large variety of skiffs. Quite a list on their site. https://bigfranksoutdoors.com/boats/santee/


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Well I pulled the trigger. Low front deck, no center console and rear bench seat. Gonna be along 4 weeks waiting for this thing.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Post some pics and details when you get it. There's not much about them on this site.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

i owned a 15'4'' gheenoe highsider, it was a great little boat but always wondered how cool itd be if it was a little more substantial with more beam. If you kept it simple with a tiller itd be great if you intend to use in fresh water or in a marsh like they show i the website. Other than that look into a joboat, also be mindful you can get alot more of a boat for 7000 if you dig.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Sounds like a cool small boat - look forward to pictures when you get it.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

J-Dad said:


> Sounds like a cool small boat - look forward to pictures when you get it.


Will do. I held off the 9.9 and ordered everything else to get the build underway. Have not decided on the 9.9 or the 15hp.
I would like to remove the outboard easily to hit some electric only water up here in Cumming.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I missed a connection with Santee or I would own one today ...


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

noeettica said:


> I missed a connection with Santee or I would own one today ...


What did you end up with?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What did you end up with?

I had Sam build me a gheenoe classic 

I am sure it's my fault somehow but I can't get it to run right 
Damn thing runs crooked & the motor was throwing water over
the transom . :-( Built a deflector so at least I can run it .

I will try a few more things .


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not sure riverhawk closed. They don’t update website much. I know I will go to Winder at least twice this weekend, so I will take a look.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Not saying their out of buisness for good, but definitely closed without notice.
A few suppliers have tried ordering boats and can not get in contact with them. I left multiple messages with the owner and same result.
A member of another forum went by there and its locked up. The neighboring business said nobody has been around for awhile. 
I get they maybee having problems,but not cool to ditch your suppliers without contact.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I spoke with the owner of santee and got a great vibe from him

He truly loves building the boats with his son ...


----------



## Fred land (Feb 22, 2019)

Don’t think you will be disappointed. I have a Santee side console with a 20 Tohatsu. Quite a beamy boat and drier than I expected when crossing some bays. I think there isn’t much love yet because they are a small manufacturer with low numbers produced with a not very large dealer network yet. Ralph was very helpful when I was discussing a build. Betting you can get anything you want rigged on it. Big Frank does some stellar work on rigging as well. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Thanks, I think I will be giving plenty of love in support of this boat. After looking at other options this seemed to be a well built boat for the price. Kinda happy that RiverHawk sut down for a bit, looking like this boat will be built a little better than the B60.
Still need to choose a motor cleaning toward the 15 or 20hp tiller. 
How is yours moving along with that 20hp?


----------



## Fred land (Feb 22, 2019)

Haven’t tracked it yet by gps. Solo I’m guessing high 20’s. Plenty fast for my needs. Tohatsu 20 is same block as the 9.9 and essentially same weight. I’d go the 20hp clamp and remove as necessary. With 2 or more it may be lackluster in performance. Frank will know.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Some manufacturers have gotten too big , cut corners , have poor customer service and have "More money than GOD" It is truly a breath of fresh air when a small company that really cares about what they turn out ...

ANKONA is also awesome Mel is TOP NOTCH !!!


----------



## Fred land (Feb 22, 2019)

Edit my last post. Lackluster with a 9.9 with two or more. My neighbor has a Classic and says that about his 9.9 with two guys. He wishes he had a 20.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I know this thread is a month or so old but i have a Santee 160 with a 20hp Tohatsu. I love it. Been a great all around boat for me. I have the low front deck and raised rear deck. On GPS with all my gear, I see about 26-27mph. Very stable (I'm 6'3" and 280). Have about 15 hours on it so far. I also bought mine from Frank.


----------



## Fred land (Feb 22, 2019)

Seeing 23 mph gps with two fair size guys. I just got a Solas stainless prop but have not run it with that prop yet. Mine was rigged with a 9.25 x11.5 aluminum.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Haulinvols said:


> I know this thread is a month or so old but i have a Santee 160 with a 20hp Tohatsu. I love it. Been a great all around boat for me. I have the low front deck and raised rear deck. On GPS with all my gear, I see about 26-27mph. Very stable (I'm 6'3" and 280). Have about 15 hours on it so far. I also bought mine from Frank.


Awsome. Still waiting for it to be completed. Did you install that pedestal seat base or did it come that way?


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I would go with the 20. It'll very well be worth the price difference. I have looked at those Santees on Big Franks website and the Santee website. I like what I see.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Hopper said:


> Awsome. Still waiting for it to be completed. Did you install that pedestal seat base or did it come that way?


It came that way and has them front and rear. I am the second owner, Frank sold it new and the buyer later decided he wanted a center console so he traded it back in. Frank's rigging guy had installed the pedestal mounts for the original buyer and i'm glad since they come in pretty handy.


----------



## Gman2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

I was very interested in the Santee butttt it lists three people/ 350lb weight capacity. Can anyone explain that!? None of my fishing buddies are that light. Seems very low, how are you supposed to fish two people on this thing?


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Mine shows 3 people and 350 pounds. Also shows 720lbs persons, motor, gear. I've had two people on mine multiple times and I am 280 pounds of that. It's never felt tippy or handled poorly. If I remember correctly when I looked at the Gheenoe LT25 it's capacity was even lower. 

From what I understand, the CG formula has changed and many of these smaller lighter skiffs got their capacities reduced. In all my years of boating, I have never had anyone stop me and weigh me or my passengers against a capacity plate. I just enjoy mine knowing it can handle way more than I am throwing at it.


----------



## Gman2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Haulinvols said:


> Mine shows 3 people and 350 pounds. Also shows 720lbs persons, motor, gear. I've had two people on mine multiple times and I am 280 pounds of that. It's never felt tippy or handled poorly. If I remember correctly when I looked at the Gheenoe LT25 it's capacity was even lower.
> 
> From what I understand, the CG formula has changed and many of these smaller lighter skiffs got their capacities reduced. In all my years of boating, I have never had anyone stop me and weigh me or my passengers against a capacity plate. I just enjoy mine knowing it can handle way more than I am throwing at it.


Thanks! I figured as much it just seemed crazy low. What options do you have on yours? I’m thinking tiller setup with low front deck minus the livewell and adding the raised rear deck. They look like good boats for sure.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

I have the low front deck, raised full rear deck and no livewell. I outfitted mine with the 20hp Tohatsu Tiller, and have a Minn Kota Riptide PowerDrive 55lb trolling motor on the front. It's been a great boat for me. I use it here in East Tennessee as well as our place in Perdido Key Florida. Been a great all around skinny water boat.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gman2010 said:


> I was very interested in the Santee butttt it lists three people/ 350lb weight capacity. Can anyone explain that!? None of my fishing buddies are that light. Seems very low, how are you supposed to fish two people on this thing?


To adults, one child. 150# for adults. The system needs to be heavily revised.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

Interested in these Santee's. Can anyone who owns one post a pic. Just trying to get a feel for what they look like rigged up. Most of the pics online are pretty bare-bones. Thanks!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

olbardo said:


> Interested in these Santee's. Can anyone who owns one post a pic. Just trying to get a feel for what they look like rigged up. Most of the pics online are pretty bare-bones. Thanks!


Here is a buddy of mine only pic I got but pretty impressive for the money a little bigger than a gehnoee at least it looks to me


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry for the duplicate my phone is acting up this morning


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

olbardo said:


> Interested in these Santee's. Can anyone who owns one post a pic. Just trying to get a feel for what they look like rigged up. Most of the pics online are pretty bare-bones. Thanks!



Here are a couple pics of mine.


----------



## Fred land (Feb 22, 2019)

Mine.


----------



## rcrussell (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone in the Bradenton or Sarasota Florida area have one of these boats I could look at?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rcrussell said:


> Does anyone in the Bradenton or Sarasota Florida area have one of these boats I could look at?


My buddy has one in Cape Coral but he's in Germany until the new year


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rcrussell said:


> Does anyone in the Bradenton or Sarasota Florida area have one of these boats I could look at?


My buddy has one in Cape Coral but he's in Germany until the new year it's a little further south than Sarasota about an hour


----------



## rcrussell (Apr 19, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My buddy has one in Cape Coral but he's in Germany until the new year it's a little further south than Sarasota about an hour


What’s his opinion of the boat so far? Is he happy with it? Thanks


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rcrussell said:


> What’s his opinion of the boat so far? Is he happy with it? Thanks


He loves the boat it's his backwater skiff he also has a panga. The santee is a little nicer than a gheenoe in my opinion his has a 25 tohatsu and center console here is a pic of it.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Finsleft258 said:


> To adults, one child. 150# for adults. The system needs to be heavily revised.


The current system is fine if people understand the number and weight limits. The number makes no accommodations for children and is what you’re going to get cited for, not the weight.

I don’t want the number tag on my boat reduced from 4, which is perfectly reasonable with my wife and I who are in shape, and our 2 young kids, just because you shouldn’t put 4 330 lb corn fed country boys on it.

It’s up to people to do their research and dealers to not gloss over capacity ratings and just focus on numbers. I’d be curious to hear if anyone has ever been ticketed for being overweight but not exceeding the number of persons.


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

In my 30+ years of boating I have never seen a LEO pull out a scale and start weighing passengers. That said, I have also never noticed one even glance at a capacity plate unless there was an accident involving multiple people.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

FWIW the Riverhawk website is no more so I'm betting they're out of business.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Sorry for the duplicate my phone is acting up this morning


No problem, I just figured that he fished the same spot day after day!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mike_parker said:


> No problem, I just figured that he fished the same spot day after day!


90 percent of fish are in 10 percent of the water.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> FWIW the Riverhawk website is no more so I'm betting they're out of business.


I spoke with the owner of Riverhawk about 6 months ago. He was recovering from surgery and had closed down. At that time he mentioned Riverhawk could be for sale. I hate that they closed indefinitely.


----------



## Christen (Jul 20, 2020)

Haulinvols said:


> I have the low front deck, raised full rear deck and no livewell. I outfitted mine with the 20hp Tohatsu Tiller, and have a Minn Kota Riptide PowerDrive 55lb trolling motor on the front. It's been a great boat for me. I use it here in East Tennessee as well as our place in Perdido Key Florida. Been a great all around skinny water boat.


How does it handle the open waters around Perdido Key and Perdido Bay? That area is similar to my neck of the woods around the lower Cape Fear River and the Intracoastal around Wilmington, NC. I've been thinking of getting a Santee but have been wondering how it handles chop in something more open than a creek or small lake.

-christen


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 90 percent of fish are in 10 percent of the water.


Nope !
10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish!


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Christen said:


> How does it handle the open waters around Perdido Key and Perdido Bay? That area is similar to my neck of the woods around the lower Cape Fear River and the Intracoastal around Wilmington, NC. I've been thinking of getting a Santee but have been wondering how it handles chop in something more open than a creek or small lake.
> 
> -christen


I primarily stay between Innerarity Point and Sand Island on the intercoastal around Perdido. I don't get too far out in Perdido bay or Pensacola bay. This boat is great for small lakes, rivers, creeks and the flats. Once the water kicks up a little over a chop the ride gets a little wet so you have to pick your days. The bow design does not really lend itself to deflecting spray. I typically tell people that this boat will get you through the snot but it won't be comfortable and won't be dry. Its a very light, nimble boat which means if you get into the wind and chop it will bounce you around pretty good. If my fishing required getting out into or crossing the bays, I'd want something a little more substantial with a bow design that will deflect water. Hope that helps.


----------



## Christen (Jul 20, 2020)

Haulinvols said:


> I primarily stay between Innerarity Point and Sand Island on the intercoastal around Perdido. I don't get too far out in Perdido bay or Pensacola bay. This boat is great for small lakes, rivers, creeks and the flats. Once the water kicks up a little over a chop the ride gets a little wet so you have to pick your days. The bow design does not really lend itself to deflecting spray. I typically tell people that this boat will get you through the snot but it won't be comfortable and won't be dry. Its a very light, nimble boat which means if you get into the wind and chop it will bounce you around pretty good. If my fishing required getting out into or crossing the bays, I'd want something a little more substantial with a bow design that will deflect water. Hope that helps.


It does help, thanks for the info! I'm mostly interested in fishing the creeks and channels around here anyway and won't be in the lower Cape Fear unless it's a calm day. That's our only big inland water around here. That said, there are some monster red drum in the lower Cape Fear sometimes!


----------



## DAY Job (Aug 9, 2018)

These boats seem to offer great options and configurations. Good mid price option, it seems.


----------



## Foureyes2020 (May 4, 2018)

Have been very happy with my Santee over the last 4 yrs. I can kiss 30mph if the water is calm. Runner a 25hp Mercury tiller.


----------

